# Kiloz Bicycles



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Id like to start this tread off with a thank you to Lil_deville at Fantasy Toys here in Cleveland, Ohio for all the hard work you put in! Also thanks to all the people I chat with on here on a regular, you know who you are. Everything came from fantasy toys except the steering wheel which came from my friends at Krazy Kutting. This bike is not yet named so if anyone has any ideas feel free to suggest any ideas. Peace and love!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

shhh


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

The frame is a MTD The King. This frame was made in Cleveland in the late 60's...... HOLLA! Thieveland all day!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice, i like... so can you take that cover off at any time or do you have to disassemble the bike to remove it? Either way I dig it 


:thumbsup::thumbsup:two thumbs up


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to me (3-17) while I'm at it! Hope you all enjoy, there is much more to come. This is just a sample of what Fantasy Toys can produce!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> very nice, i like... so can you take that cover off at any time or do you have to disassemble the bike to remove it? Either way I dig it
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:two thumbs up


I sent you a p.m. with a suggestion


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I sent you a p.m. with a suggestion


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice bike


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Very nice bike





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:



THANKS!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: hi homie 
:wow: dammm bro your bike kick ass love the style and the line looking sharp 
brotha keep on the great work !!!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:



p.s i just got my new custom wheels only need to instal and take some good photo shoot i,ll post soon !!! 
again clean ass work right there brotha !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Boom! Check this out! How many body mods? Ummmmmmmmmm ZERO!


That's bad!!!


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

LOOKIN DAM GOOD LIL HOMIE ..216 ..4SHO...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

very nice bike homie!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Bad ass


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

""CHICANOFUNK""" ALL DAY! GOOD JOB CHRIS!! THATS HOTT KILOZ!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hi homie
> :wow: dammm bro your bike kick ass love the style and the line looking sharp
> brotha keep on the great work !!!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


us northern east coasters are going to kill this year bro! 
We got to do a photo shoot together, I have the camera!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> That's bad!!!


This would be the work of Lil_Deville for Fantasy Toys. He always raising the bar!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> ""CHICANOFUNK""" ALL DAY! GOOD JOB CHRIS!! THATS HOTT KILOZ!!





LINCOLNSAL said:


> Bad ass





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE BIKE :thumbsup:





E.C. ROLO said:


> very nice bike homie!!





SHAMROCK said:


> LOOKIN DAM GOOD LIL HOMIE ..216 ..4SHO...


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Paint job and body work is clean parts not really my style but nice bike tho..those casino dreamin look a like forks..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so really its a street custom cuz its not molded to the frame ... dang that a bad ass bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> so really its a street custom cuz its not molded to the frame ... dang that a bad ass bike


Yup it's street..!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Id like to start this tread off with a thank you to Lil_deville at Fantasy Toys here in Cleveland, Ohio for all the hard work you put in! Also thanks to all the people I chat with on here on a regular, you know who you are. Everything came from fantasy toys except the steering wheel which came from my friends at Krazy Kutting. This bike is not yet named so if anyone has any ideas feel free to suggest any ideas. Peace and love!


how much 4 some crank arms like that


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> This would be the work of Lil_Deville for Fantasy Toys. He always raising the bar!


Go to Vegas this year!!! Come & play with the BIG BOYZ....


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> Go to Vegas this year!!! Come & play with the BIG BOYZ....


I am trying to, I just got to figure out how to get my bike out there. I have school that week before and after. I've been playing with ideas about getting out there.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Paint job and body work is clean parts not really my style but nice bike tho..those casino dreamin look a like forks..


Whats wrong with the parts?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Whats wrong with the parts?


Just not my style look to similar to china parts..but each his own That's a great idea with removable body..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Just not my style look to similar to china parts..but each his own That's a great idea with removable body..


Thanks homie, peace and love ! Hopefully we can catch up at a show in the near future.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Thanks homie, peace and love ! Hopefully we can catch up at a show in the near future.


Yeah that bee cool hopefully next summer I will be going to Toledo to visit my old roomate there he keeps telling to come down hopefully next may or close to that..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah that bee cool hopefully next summer I will be going to Toledo to visit my old roomate there he keeps telling to come down hopefully next may or close to that..


If your here early May get at me! I hosting this Jam that should be cool.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the more i look at your bike, paint and bodymods, the more it reminds me of 2dgrave








I know there 2 totally different builds, but the colors, parts of the frame, etc.. i see resemblances.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dam firmes bike so is this considerd a street bike since its a bolt on body ????


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> I am trying to, I just got to figure out how to get my bike out there. I have school that week before and after. I've been playing with ideas about getting out there.


Box it & take it with you on the plane. Get to Vegas on saturday morning & leave sunday after the show. Its a misson. But it only comes once a year....


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> Box it & take it with you on the plane. Get to Vegas on saturday morning & leave sunday after the show. Its a misson. But it only comes once a year....


I was thinking of something similar but then what would I do about my display. I am still working out all the bugs


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

furby714 said:


> dam firmes bike so is this considerd a street bike since its a bolt on body ????


Yes it's a radical


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> us northern east coasters are going to kill this year bro!
> We got to do a photo shoot together, I have the camera!


 :thumbsup: sure thing brotha it will be a honor !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Billy the Exterminator


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this hole bike is bad ass bro .....


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

BAD ASS BIKE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz once agian you and the boys at fantasy toys did a great job on this bike thus far, keep it up playa, maybe one day I'll get to check it in person.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Kiloz once agian you and the boys at fantasy toys did a great job on this bike thus far, keep it up playa, maybe one day I'll get to check it in person.


Much appreciated, please keep me posted with any thing going on around in this area. Im down to drive! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Much appreciated, please keep me posted with any thing going on around in this area. Im down to drive! :thumbsup:


check our club website doggy, www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com go to the events calender page, not everyshow is listed there but alot of the good ones are, check it, and anyone your interested in hit me up, i'll get you the info


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: you can't mail the display to someone or doesn't it come apart or do you know anyone going there that comes from where you coming from so maybe they could tote it along for you


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Bike Bro.Who Cares about The Negative People Say.Enjoy your Bike.Stupid People Say Stupid Things.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

badass ride homie.don't listen to that gay ass peewee kid:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: you can't mail the display to someone or doesn't it come apart or do you know anyone going there that comes from where you coming from so maybe they could tote it along for you


I know some people in Vegas and thought of doing a drop ship, but I could also ship to the address of the hotel for that also. There are a few people talking about doing the drive from Cleveland and once it gets closer ill talk to them about it.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Bike Bro.Who Cares about The Negative People Say.Enjoy your Bike.Stupid People Say Stupid Things.


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:




HOTSHOT956 said:


> badass ride homie.don't listen to that guy ass peewee kid:thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup: Peace and love bother!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hey, here's another option you can use for sending the bike and/or display, if you fly and don't want to spend a grip having it in the belly of the plane....

You can get a hold of greyhound and send it that way- it's cheap and easy, i thought about doing this if I can ever make it to vegas and can't fit all my shit

instead of you taking the bus trip, they put your freight on the bus and it will make all the stops as you would if you were on it and than at the final destination it gets dropped off and you pick it up from the terminal. they are very careful with your freight also, no worries like ups or fedex being in a box truck getting bounced around and thrown in and out of trucks.

Just another idea for ya to think about.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hey, here's another option you can use for sending the bike and/or display, if you fly and don't want to spend a grip having it in the belly of the plane....
> 
> You can get a hold of greyhound and send it that way- it's cheap and easy, i thought about doing this if I can ever make it to vegas and can't fit all my shit
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Thanks I like that idea


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Kiloz said:


>


i think you should throw some gold in there


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lowridersfinest said:


> i think you should throw some gold in there


Yea maybe later down the road, there is yet a lot to be done.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of my other bicycles


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Last summer


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Last summer


:thumbsup: cool !!!


----------



## Galindo1988 (Mar 25, 2012)

That's a bad ass bike home boy


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup: cool !!!


:thumbsup: I can't wait to see those wheels on D-Ice!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Galindo1988 said:


> That's a bad ass bike home boy


Thanks! :h5:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

First lowrider bicycles was made with the girls version of the current frame I have. This was back in 2003 I believe.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## BITCHimFROMakron (Aug 4, 2011)

wow thats nice =)good job on the bike !:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeh Kiloz thats BAD


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> wow thats nice =)good job on the bike !:thumbsup:



Thanks bro, you coming out to this? Bring your bikes if you do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

JohnDoe112 said:


> Yeh Kiloz thats BAD


:thumbsup: Thanks homie!


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks homie!


Do you still need a name 4 it?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

JohnDoe112 said:


> Do you still need a name 4 it?


Its still nameless


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Its still nameless


How about Cherry Delusions :dunno: cuz it looks like a modded bike


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

JohnDoe112 said:


> How about Cherry Delusions :dunno: cuz it looks like a modded bike


I'll keep that in mind, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> I'll keep that in mind, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This is from the winter of 2004


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks Great My man!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

JohnDoe112 said:


> Do you still need a name 4 it?


Still Nameless
Infamous
Lady Killer
Tied Up
Passion of Twist


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Steering wheel and crank are my favorite parts.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

":dunno:SUNNY TWIST"??


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the seat on her already??:dunno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Is the seat on her already??:dunno:


I might put the seat on Friday, I was going to weld it and have it rechromed but I think I am going to put it on.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

deville said:


> Still Nameless
> Infamous
> Lady Killer
> Tied Up
> Passion of Twist


Wow I like some of these, I was also thing of using the name of the frame I used. Its a MTD The King so I was thinking of incorporating that some how. 



deville said:


> Steering wheel and crank are my favorite parts.


Thanks, hopefully you'll like the parts that are yet to be made as well.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> ":dunno:SUNNY TWIST"??


I like it, If I used D twisted I could of called it "Sunny D Twist" :rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted mind


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> I might put the seat on Friday, I was going to weld it and have it rechromed but I think I am going to put it on.


 cool bro,,im glad you liked it


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> I like it, If I used D twisted I could of called it "Sunny D Twist" :rimshot:


SAME THING I THOUGHT!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

haha, there should be a topic just for names!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

deville said:


> haha, there should be a topic just for names!


:thumbsup:










So here is an original ad for the bike, since the factory name the The King I decided to keep the same name. 
I have decided "El Rey" would be a good name, what do you guess think?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't the car is the only one that deserves that name....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

oneofakind said:


> I wouldn't the car is the only one that deserves that name....


disagree


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

EL REY


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> I wouldn't the car is the only one that deserves that name....


:yes:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes:


bikes not done yet :no:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> bikes not done yet :no:


:yessad:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bumpski


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


>



bad ass bike i like those forks uffin:i think i seen something like that before


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> bad ass bike i like those forks uffin:i think i seen something like that before


LOL...YOYVE PROBABLY SEEN THE SPROCKET TO...


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

MR.GM84 said:


> bad ass bike i like those forks uffin:i think i seen something like that before


Yeah I seen them on a bike magazine, but their bad ass, u could make a full turn with out touching the frame


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> LOL...YOYVE PROBABLY SEEN THE SPROCKET TO...


you noticed  but mine is slightly different.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> you noticed  but mine is slightly different.


i came with those forks by accident we had a set done but it was only half the side of the fork and i didn't like it at all 
i picked up the other side and flipped it to get that effect :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> i came with those forks by accident we had a set done but it was only half the side of the fork and i didn't like it at all
> i picked up the other side and flipped it to get that effect :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> LOL...YOYVE PROBABLY SEEN THE SPROCKET TO...


no not yet lets see a pic is there a twisted chain also ?:wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> no not yet lets see a pic is there a twisted chain also ?:wave:


It's just like the one on casino dreamin..I know he's a big fan of your bike .who isn't..hes paying you a big compliment with these parts...really nice bike...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


>



i like the skip tooth


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

i Smell Hate :buttkick:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> i Smell Hate :buttkick:


no hate over here. Just "peace and love" like the lower left hand of the photo i posted.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

real nice bike! i love the forks,crank and booty kit


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> real nice bike! i love the forks,crank and booty kit


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

nice bike bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

805fatso said:


> nice bike bro


thanks homie


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Picked this up today, is the same bike that El Rey is made out of "MTD The King" made in Cleveland, Ohio during the 60's. This will remain OG.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Kiloz said:


>


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


Wow who painted it and what is that leafing type thing I meant to ask a while ago.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Wow who painted it and what is that leafing type thing I meant to ask a while ago.


Paint was Fantasy Toys and the leafing is a old chines secret.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Paint was Fantasy Toys and the leafing is a old chines secret.


Oh Fantasy toys did alot of work on your bike huh, ive been seeing alot of different types of "leafing" latey, but I like it its different.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Oh Fantasy toys did alot of work on your bike huh, ive been seeing alot of different types of "leafing" latey, but I like it its different.


Yea Fantasy Toys did most of it besides a few things here and there, I was looking at it today in the sun it did turn out quite nice. Thanks.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Yea Fantasy Toys did most of it besides a few things here and there, I was looking at it today in the sun it did turn out quite nice. Thanks.


No problem it did turn out nice.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Left is a Stock version minus the wheels. Right side is "El Rey"


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Feliz navidad


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Mean while in Ohio.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Throwback


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Throwback


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


:thumbsup: Nice seat!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :thumbsup: Nice seat!


Yea it was hard to find! uffin:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## mx32 (Aug 1, 2013)

cool to see another one looks great man! heres mine its a project got a ways to go b4 it looks right


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


 looking good homie


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mx32 said:


> cool to see another one looks great man! heres mine its a project got a ways to go b4 it looks right


Thats a nice looking MTD you got there, if you ever want to sell it let me know.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT hno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## T.R.O.A.E (Aug 23, 2012)

GOOD NAME,"TWISTED"


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT Looking GOOD!


----------

